# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  αγχωδης καταθλιψη-εμπειριες -ladose

## angelinadance

θα ηθελα αν υπαρχουν εμπειριες απο θεραπειες με ladose να με βοηθησετε να αποφασισω αν θα τα ξεκινησω ή οχι. Μου τα εδωσε ο ψυχιατρος στον οποιο παω πρωτη φορα μετα απο αρκετα χρονια με κρισεις πανικου και αγχος ο οποιος διεγνωσε αγχωδη καταθλιψη. το εχει κανεις αλλος??? δισταζω να αρχισω τα χαπια γιατι φοβαμαι τις παρενεργειες.. εχω ενα μωρακι 3 μηνων και φοβαμαι μην παθω τιποτα μεσα στο σπιτι.. ξερω γω.. το χαρτακι των οδηγιων ειναι ακρως αποθαρρυντικο!θα εκτιμουσα καθε εμπειρια σας και για την αγχωδη καταθλιψη και για τα ladose γενικοτερα...

*Κατάθλιψη και ψυχοθεραπεία*.

----------


## Arsi

Γεια σου angelinadance.
Καταρχήν πιστεύω πως είναι σημαντικό να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη το γιατρό που πας ο οποίος είναι και ο πλέον υπεύθυνος για την ενημέρωσή σου.Τι σου είπε?
Προσωπικά έκανα θεραπεία με ladose για 2 χρόνια με διάγνωση κατάθλιψη.
Οι μόνες παρενέργειες που είχα κ ήταν εμφανείς απ\'τον πρώτο καιρό ήταν η μειωση της ερωτικής διάθεσης κ κάποια παραπανίσια κιλά.Αλλά ειδικά το δεύτερο είναι πιστεύω σχετικό,άλλοι υποστηρίζουν πως χάνουν βάρος με τα ladose.Υποθέτω ότι είναι από οργανισμό σε οργανισμό κ από πάθηση σε πάθηση αν θα προκύψουν παρενέργειες κ ποιες.
Κατά τα άλλα για μένα ήταν ένα καλό φάρμακο(δε δοκίμασα κ άλλα βέβαια),αν κ γενικότερα έχω μια αποστροφή στα φάρμακα γι\'αυτό κ η όποια μου δυσαρέσκεια απέναντι σ\'αυτό.

----------


## giota

Και εγώ πίνω Ladose δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει καμμιά πςρενέργεια εκτός απο έλλειψη ερωτικής διάθεσης οπως γράφει και η Arsi. Το συγκεκριμένο αντικαταθληπτικό υποστηρίζει και δίαιτες και ισως είναι το μόνο που δεν παίρνεις βάρος.Να ξέρεις ότι δεν δημιουργεί εξάρτηση, πιστεύω ότι είναι απο τα καλύτερα για μένα τουλάχιστον
,
.

----------


## haniel

geia sou k apo\'mena...eimai se therapeia edw k 3 mines(xanax-ladose)
proswpika,den exw tpt!!oute elleipsi erwtikhs diathesis,tpt!!
ola einai sto mualo etsi k alliws,na ta arxiseis opws &amp; dhpote!!

----------


## sofiaaa

Αν και δεν εκανα θεραπεια με το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο,(περιοριστηκα σε seropram-zanax),οι φοβιες σου ειναι απολυτως δικαιολογημενες...Ενα θα σου πω,ειχα αποστηθισει ολες τις παρενεργειες απο τα σχετικα φυλλαδια οδηγιων.Οχι μονο τα διαβαζα συνεχως αλλα ημουν και πεπεισμενη οτι ολα οσα εγραφε θα τα παθαινα....Μεχρι και τηλεφωνα στον γιατρο μου εκανα στις 12 το βραδυ για να με καθησυχασει....Τελικα περα απο καποια περιττα κιλα και μια πρωτη δυσκολη εβδομαδα προσαρμογης,τα αποτελεσματα ηταν θετικα.

----------


## ζωζα

aggelinadance χαιρομαι που σε βρισκω και παλι...ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα post που ειχες κανει και νωθαμε ακριβως τα ιδια..πες μου για τη ζωη σου..ειχες συνεχεια ζαλαδες.τωρα σου περασαν?ποτε παντρευτηκες κι εκανες και μ
ωρακι?χαιρομαι....

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΕΚΑΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΕ LADOSE ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ-ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ, ΙΣΩΣ, ΜΕΙΟΝ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΔΡΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΣΩΣΕ! ΓΙΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ

----------


## angelinadance

παιδια, σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια σας..
ζωζα, ναι, το κυριο συμπτωμα μου ειναι οι ζαλαδες ειδικα οταν προκειται να βγω απο το σπιτι.εχω κι αλλα βεβαια! ταχυκαρδιες, δυσπνοιες, τρεμουλο,αδυναμια, φουντωμα στο προσωπο... αγοραφοβια, κλειστοφοβια, κρισεις πανικου, καταθλιψη....ξεκινησα τα ladose απο τη δευτερα, παιρνω 1/4 μετα το μεσημεριανο φαγητο. προς το παρων, καλα. δεν μου εχουν δημιουργησει κατι. απο την επομενη δευτερα θα παιρνω 1/2, μετα 1 κτλ... ευχομαι να με βοηθησουν γιατι ηταν μεγαλη αποφαση για μενα να παρω φαρμακα. ημουν πολυ εναντιον, αλλα δεν πηγαινε αλλο. κατι επρεπε να κανω ειδικα τωρα που εχω και το μωρο... τι ζωη θα του προσφερω αν δεν μπορω να βγω απο το σπιτι? γι αυτον το κανω πιο πολυ.εσυ ζωζα τι συμπτωματα εχεις? εισαι καλυτερα? εκανες θεραπεια??
stress, κανω ψυχοθεραπεια εδω και 9 χρονια. ελπιζω και τωρα με τα φαρμακα να φυγουν πια αυτα τα συμπτωματα...πολυ ευχαριστω που δεν ειχες παρενεργειες με τα λαντοζ. ελπιζω να μην εχω κι εγω....

----------


## ζωζα

angelinadance μου εχω ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα με σενα...πριν 4 χρονια μιας και ταλαιπωρουμουν απο τα 12 μου(τωρα ειμαι 26)πηρα κι εγω την αποφαση να παω σε γιατρο εκανα αρχικα θεραπεια με ladoseκαι μετα επιδη εκανα μια βλακεια και πανω στο 5μηνο τα εκοψα μονη μου μου εδωσε ο γιατρος seroxat ..δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ..εγω με τα χαπια δεν εγινα καλα..οσο αναφορα το αισθημα αγχους και την εσωτερικη τρεμουλα και ασταθεια που νιωθω..ομως ειχα σε καθημερινη βαση τοτε πονοκεφαλους που μετα απο κανα 2μηνο που σταματησα και τα seroxat μου περασαν εντελως...δεν ξερω αν εφυγαν μονοι τους η απο τα χαπια....ασε κιεγω ειμαι 2χρονια αρραβωνιασμενη και φοβαμαι να προχωργσω στο να παντρευτω και να κανω παιδι..λεω πως θα τα καταφερω...?εσυ πως ησουν στην εγκυμοσυνη?πως στη γεννα?και βτωρα με το μωρο καλυτερα εισαι?

----------


## angelinadance

κοιτα ζωζα μου, εγω ειχα παρα πολλα συμπτωματα στην εγκυμοσυνη. περισσοτερα απο ποτε. ειχα τρομερο αγχος, δεν μπορουσα ουτε στον γιατρο να παω για τον μηνιαιο ελεγχο! φουντωνα, ζαλιζομουν και τους τελευταιους μηνες ανεβαζα λιγο πιεση απ το πολυ αγχος. φοβομουν πολυ τον τοκετο, την επισκληριδιο, το νοσοκομειο γενικα! κι ομως απο την ωρα που ξεκινησε ο τοκετος ολα αλλαξαν! σαν να μην ημουν εγω. μια ηρεμια, πηγαμε στο μαιευτηριο, ειχα σκεψου ωδινες 12 ωρες! κι ολα πηγαν τελεια! ουτε ο γιατρος μου δεν το πιστευε σου λεω. δεν ξερω, ο Θεος με βοηθησε. ηθελα ομως πολυ το μωρακι μου και δεν το εχω μετανοιωσει. να παντρευτεις και να κανεις παιδακια. να το πολεμησεις κι εσυ οσο μπορεις. δεν θα μας χαλασουν ολη μας τη ζωη αυτα τα συμπτωματα!! εμενα ο γυναικολογος μου στην εγκυμοσυνη να σκεφτεις, μου ειχε δωσει και μισο λεξοτανιλ! οχι οτι βοηθησε...λες να μην με βοηθησουν τα λαντοζ καθολου?? τι να πω... τωρα εισαι καλυτερα απο πριν? τι συμπτωματα εχεις τωρα? ζαλιζεσαι κι εσυ μολις βγαινεις απ το σπιτι??
τωρα για το μωρο... ο γιοκας μου ειναι 3 μηνων. γενικα τα καταφερνω. το δυσκολο ειναι οταν πρεπει να παω πχ σουπερ μαρκετ και πρεπει αναγκαστικα να τον παρω μαζι μου γιατι δεν εχω που να τον αφησω. εχω μπει σε σουπερ μαρκετ με το μωρο αγκαλια, και στα 2 λεπτα ενιωθα οτι λιποθυμαω, και παρατησα το καλαθι με τα ψωνια, και αρχισα να τρεχω να βγω εξω.. αστα! σκηνες απειρου καλους!! βγαινεις εσυ γενικα?

----------


## ζωζα

εγω ευτυχως δουλευω στην επιχειρηση που εχει ξεκινησει ο αρραβ.μου...και λεω ευτυχως γιατι αν και εχω τελειωσει πανεπιστημιο..με τις ζαλαδες δε θα μπορουσα να δουλεψω αλλου..εμενα γενικα εχουν μειωθει οι μεγααααλες κρισεις πανικου..αλλα καθε μερα νιωθω τ μονιμα συμπτωματα αγχους..εγω οπου παω εινα με τον αντρα μου...μονη σχεδον πουθενα...με πιανουν ζαλαδες στο πολυ κοσμο οι σε τραπεζια οικογενειακα και τετοια.....ασε

----------


## stress

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Angelinadance χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που ξεκίνησες τη θεραπεία με ladose. Είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να θεραπευτείς. Μπορεί τώρα να σου φαίνεται απίθανο, αλλά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πιθανότητες η κατάστασή σου να βελτιωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό ή και να υποχωρήσει πλήρως. Σου μιλάω εκ πείρας, διότι όπως έγραψα και την προηγούμενη φορά, έπασχα από διαταραχή πανικού με αγοραφοβία, έκανα αγωγή με ladose και ψυχοθεραπεία και τώρα είμαι σε πλήρη ύφεση εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Χρειάζεται προσπάθεια, υπομονή, επιμονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά. 
θα χαρώ να ακούσω νέα σου 
stress

----------


## haniel

mpravo angelinadance pou pires thn apofasi,ekanes poli kala...thas deis...oti tha pas teleia,na\'sai sigouri!!oloi exoume perasei anagkastika apo auto to arxiko stadeio,ola tha strwsoun,filakia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelinadance

ευχαριστω πολυ stress και haniel για τα λογια συμπαραστασης. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τη θεραπεια μου και συντομα να εχω καλα νεα να σας πω!

----------


## lita

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Διάβασα προσεκτικά τις εμπειρίες σας και θα ήθελα να σας πω και εγώ τη δική μου. angelinadance έχω να πω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα κορίτσι μου και τη ζώζα και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ...
Είμαι 27 χρονών και εδώ και 5 χρόνια αντιμετωπίζω τα ίδια προβλήματα με σας. Έχω πολύ άγχος, παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού, ζαλίζομαι συνέχεια όταν βγαίνω από το σπίτι, δεν μπορώ τον πολύ κόσμο, τα οικογενειακά τραπέζια που λέει η ζώζα, τα σουπερ μάρκετ, τις τράπεζες και γενικά όταν πρέπει να περιμένω κάπου τη σειρά μου, καθώς και πολλά τέτοια χαζά. Είμαι παντρεμένη εδώ και δύο χρόνια και με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί 8 χρόνια. Όπου πάμε...πάμε μαζί πάντα.
Να σας πω ένα πχ όπως είπε η angelinadance.....Προχθές έπρεπε να πάω στο ΙΚΑ να γράψω κάποιες εξετάσεις. Το ΙΚΑ είναι λίγο μακριά από το σπίτι μου....Είπα στον εαυτό μου προσπάθησε να πας και αν δεν τα καταφέρεις γύρνα ( το πείσμα ). Ένα σας λέω...έχασα 10 χρόνια από τη ζωή μου. Μέχρι να φτάσω έτρεμα και ζαλιζόμουνα από τον πανικό. Ευτυχώς δεν χρειάστηκε να περιμένω εκεί, έκανα τη δουλειά μου σε 5 λεπτά. Με το που βγήκα όμως άντε πάλι...πώς γυρνάω σπίτι?? Αν με κυνηγούσαν τόσο γρήγορα δεν θα έφτανα! Το αποτέλεσμα??? Τα πόδια μου έβγαλαν τόσες φουσκάλες που δεν μπορώ να περπατήσω 2 μέρες. Ακούγονται τόσο αστεία μα όταν τα βιώνουμε μόνο αστεία δεν είναι!
Εγώ κάνω θεραπεία με seroxat όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Με διακοπές φυσικά αλλά με υποτροπές μετά περίπου από 6 μήνες..... Τα αποτελέσματα τις θεραπείας είναι θεαματικά και θαυμαστά αφού επανέρχομαι στον πραγματικό μου εαυτό ο οποίος δεν είναι καθόλου φοβητσιάρης.
Τώρα πάλι είμαι σε φάση υποτροπής μα το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι θα ήθελα και εγώ ένα παιδάκι πράγμα χλωμό έτσι όπως πάω..... Είχα πει τώρα από Σεπτέμβρη να προσπαθήσω αλλά με έπιασε πάλι το αναθεματισμένο και αύξησα τη δόση συντήρησης. Δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ ότι τελικά δεν θα καταφέρω να κάνω ποτέ παιδί όπως ανησυχεί και η ζώζα. 
Ασχέτως αν τα χάπια που παίρνουμε είναι ladose i seroxat το πρόβλημά μας είναι ίδιο.
Θα ήθελα και εγώ εμπειρίες σχετικά με εγκυμοσύνη κτλ. angeliadance θα ήθελα πολύ να μου πεις πριν την εγκυμοσύνη σου είχες και εσύ πανικούς κτλ.......
Και ζώζα όσον αφορά τη δουλειά που λες πλέον δεν κάνω καμιά προσπάθεια να δουλέψω για ευνόητους λόγους.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας εκ των προτέρων 
καλό κουράγιο σε όλους

----------

